# Large abdominal circumference



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi

I had an anomaly scan performed at 19+4 weeks which was normal.  I went to my routine midwife appointment this morning and she picked up on the fact that our baby has a 'fat tummy'   I asked if i should be worried by that and she said that it is something to watch, i again asked if it's a huge concern and she said it could be an indication of gestational diabetes, i asked if it could indicate anything else and she just said, the main concern would be gestational diabetes.

At our sexing scan (private on Harley Street) the baby's measurements were all the upper end of the scale, 2 weeks later at 19+4 the measurements are all in the upper end of the scale but the abdominal circumference is just off the scale   The consultant we saw at Harley Street mentioned that the baby was measuring slightly bigger than the dates we have (IVF) but wasn't concerned at all and said we may just be having a big baby (or he may have implanted quickly).

If i have Gestational Diabetes i understand it can be controlled which is a relief, i'm just worried that this measurement is not a concern for the sonographer that performed the scan but is a concern for my midwife 4 weeks later.

I am seeing a consultant next week for an unrelated issue and my midwife said to mention the abdominal circumference to him.  I'm just worried about my baby and my midwife has in all honesty really put the fear of God into me.  I'm worried it is a fetal abmormality or something but research on FF and google   seems to be more concerned if baby is measuring small    

Should i be concerned?

Thanks

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would be worth mentioning it to your consultant, as they can then perform a glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks, which will then determine whether or not you do have it.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

